# What's the word on the beaches?????



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

What's happening up there in Yankee land on the beaches? We here in the glorious Mason/Dixon area have heard nothing from you guys...NADA, ZILCH, NUNCA, SQUADOOSH...:fishing: 

Where are the feesh? Are they still hanging around there due to warm temps??  

We have a few fish here in MD/VA in the surf but want to know if they're still hanging around up there....inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Milt, the word here in Central Jersey is that they are catching some hogs (stripers) on the boats away from the surf, 20 plus punders. I called some B & T's and from what they are saying the surf was not producing at all asides from dinks up to 24" which are hard to find. People here use clams to target stripers but bait fishing for stripers has been non productive. Most surf fishers here cast bombers and plugs. LEgal size for stripers here in Jersey is 28" and can keep 2.

The headboats are targeting togs and some mackeral and soon they will be targeting ling and cod. 

I fished the surf here about a week and a half ago with cut spot and mullet and didn't get a single nibble for 3 hours. The stripers are in deeper waters.

Im working on the crown molding and will soon be using the table saw. I powered it up yesterday and it seems to be working fine. I was able to get the safety guard on with no problem.

I will report more posts as to what is happening here in Jersey and reports from NY when I have the chance to get out there.

KT out


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

same here in South Jersey. Seems everything has moved offshore. Like KT said Tog seems to be the ticket and if the fish GODS smile upon you ya get a decent striped one.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks KT and Doggie!!  I know they're out deep and we're getting them every so often here in the surf (AI), just wondering if they were still up that-a-way. If so, they'll be heading this way at their leisure...which is good news.  

KT, Glad to hear you started up the saw. It'll serve you well, especially at that price!!!  Good luck with the house, I'll need a place to crash when I come and fish the Jersey shore...   :beer:


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> What's happening up there in Yankee land on the beaches? We here in the glorious Mason/Dixon area have heard nothing from you guys...NADA, ZILCH, NUNCA, SQUADOOSH...:fishing:
> 
> Where are the feesh? Are they still hanging around there due to warm temps??
> 
> We have a few fish here in MD/VA in the surf but want to know if they're still hanging around up there....inquiring minds want to know...


Well if you really look at the MASON-DIXON Line everyone in so called South Jersey is below the MASON-DIXON Line. But some people are catching a fair number of seabass at the wrecks and some dink stripers with a few cows here and there.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks RG! As far as I'm concerned, Maryland is the dividing line. Anything beyond that going North is YANKEE land!


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*its beat*

there hasent realy been any good fish here in two mo,s
they got em a few miles nort and south of where i,m at. but here has been beat.
there are still plenty of good fish offshore.
but the beach front is hurtin.
good thing is spring tant fare away 
and in the spring where i,m at RULES!!!!


----------

